# Peep Sight Problem



## t.cornett (Aug 1, 2006)

I have got a G5 Meta peep on my bow . I'm having a problem with it lining up straight after I shot . The first shot is no problem but after that I can not see out of it . I have twisted my string ,untwisted my string , retied the peep in place twice ,and re tied the string . I'm out of way to fix the problem . So please help . It is a pain .......


----------



## Bushy402 (Nov 6, 2005)

Shoot your bow several times, don't worry about it spinning. After you notice it stop spinning then adjust it as needed.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

*peep*

Is this a new string? If so you will have to shoot the bow a 100 times or so,to get the string setteled in before the peep will stop turning. If it is not new, try putting the bow in a press and move two strands of string from one one of the peep ,to the other side of the peep.Then do the opposite thing to the back side of the peep. This should twist the peep over slightly. If you need more twist move more strands of string around until peep lines up.


----------



## t.cornett (Aug 1, 2006)

It is not a new string . I will try and shoot it tomorrow and see if it will stop spinning around . Thanks .


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

here is how I serve in my peep's and it seems to keep them right .I serve down one side of the split then serve on the other side . kinda makes them fight each other for the twist


----------



## 07 brute (Jan 26, 2007)

Adjusting peep rotation

When installing a new string, it is recommended to shoot approximately 75 shots through the bow before installing the peep. After installing the peep, make note of which direction the peep is facing, you will use this as your starting point. Nock an arrow, point it safely at the target and shoot, notice that the peep has rotated from its earlier position. The string will creep and settle for the first few shots. Once the string has settled, the peep will be in exactly the same position after the shot. You will be able to start tuning. Note: It could take as little as 20 shots or as many as a few hundred, depending on the quality of the manufacturing processes and the material used in making the string. 

Make sure that it is set at the correct height and begin by nocking an arrow and drawing the bow slowly, watch how the peep moves as the string goes through the draw cycle. This will tell you what to do with the peep. 

If the peep rotates from left to right, press the bow and twist the string a ½ twist in the same direction. It is recommended that you twist from the bottom cam end. Now shoot the bow several times to settle the peep. If it still does not roll into the proper position, repeat the process. Always shoot the bow several times to settle the peep before checking for position. If the peep settles exactly opposite, then just flip the peep to face you. Relax the string only enough to be able to get the peep out and turn the peep a half turn. Remember that each time the bow is pressed you must shoot it several times to settle the string. Occasionally the peep will settle just a little off, twisting the string moves the peep too far. This means it is time to start flipping strands.

Relax the string again. Look carefully at what direction the string is twisted. For example, if the normal twist of the string is clockwise, and your peep must move to the left ¼ of a turn, take two strands from the top left side and flip them to the bottom right side. Then take two strands (not the same two) from the bottom right side and flip them to the top left side. This will pull the peep over to the direction you want it at. If you want it to move the other way, just use the same steps in the opposite direction. Note: more strands will mean more movement.


Thank God for cut&paste:wink:


----------



## t.cornett (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks I will shoot it in today . Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## 10pointbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

*peep sight problem*

if you have A string loop, turn the string loop the way the peep is going.Line up your loop with the eye piece. Knock an arrow straighten up your loop and see if that dont help you out. you may have to do it every 3 or 4 shots till your string stretches


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

The only thing about the sport of archery I can say I truly dislike is fooling around with a peepsight to get it aligned. Some fellows make it sound as easy as making a ham sandwich but I've found it's more like trying to train a goldfish. 

Repeatedly pressing the bow, twisting the bowstring, then swapping strands time and time again is tedious. And when you get it set just right, tying it in knocks it right out of alignment.    

One trick that _usually_ works is tightening the D-loop at an angle on the bowstring that rotates the bowstring and forces the peep into alignment when drawn. If that doesn't work, or if it works for awhile until the loop begins to slip, the little device seen below has always solved the problem for me. 










The T.R.U. Speed-Nok. Twelve bucks from Lancaster or Cabela's: Attach it to the bowstring, adjust it to rotate the bowstring when drawn, forcing the peep into perfect alignment, and your peep problems are ended for the life of the bowstring. 

Because it is possible to introduce string torque, this device is not intended to correct major misalignments -- meaning those which are easily corrected by a half twist in the string or swapping a strand or two. But it quickly and permanently eliminates those minor misalignments which are virtually impossible to correct by twisting and swapping. 


Some advice: This device is fastened with a very tiny philips screw. Do not attempt to use a large or worn screwdriver to set it. And if your hands are designed for heavy lifting, it will be helpful to enlist the aid of a woman's nimble fingers to get it attached. (Once attached, adjusting it is easy.) And plan on dropping the little screw at least once, so do this job over a surface where it can't hide if tries to escape.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

t.cornett,

Both MikeK and 10ptbuck have the answer with the d-loop references. That is, if you're shooting with a loop.

I have the G5 Meta Peep on my bow and was having the same problem after it was installed by the pro shop. The peep was tied and served on each side of the peep to the string.

I re-did the peep following the instructions from Specialty Archery and LeEarl (combined them). Then, I re-tied a d-loop using a pair of Viper D-Loop Plyers in relation to the peep position. Now, the peep doesn't move when I draw the bow and is properly aligned.

http://www.specialtyarch.com/tyingpeep.htm

Good Luck with it!

Joe


----------

